# Jayhawk Field Trial



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Any news yet?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is the report that I got:

Open got through 12 or so dogs...maybe 3-4 "did it", though even the ones that did weren't especially pretty. Open called for the day due to rain. 

Qualifying:

1) #12 Abby/Schrader
2) ?/Edwards
3) ?/Edwards
4) ?/Edwards
RJ #4 Chili/Boley
(apprarently only 6 dogs made it out of the first)


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Here is the report that I got:
> 
> Open got through 12 or so dogs...maybe 3-4 "did it", though even the ones that did weren't especially pretty. Open called for the day due to rain.
> 
> ...


Congrats Michael on your dog winning! Congrats to Mark as well on a great showing.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jrock said:


> Any news on the derby?


Back to back land doubles, still running


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Derby 9 back to 3rd

4,6,7,9,10,12,13,14,17


----------



## Ryan Davila (Nov 12, 2004)

Any more new on the Derby? #6 is mine!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Ryan Davila said:


> Any more new on the Derby? #6 is mine!


You on pins and needles yet Ryan?


----------



## Labhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard N said:


> You on pins and needles yet Ryan?


He's not the only one. Mine's #7.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Heard they are doing the last 2 test back to back a single and a double. The double is tricky with shorter bird up wind and out of site and on the way to longer go bird. This is hear say ,I'm not there. Good luck to the survivors.


----------



## Ryan Davila (Nov 12, 2004)

Its killing me!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open callbacks. 15 dogs to water blind. 1, 4, 11, 12, 13, 21, 24, 25, 29, 32, 34, 36, 37, 39, 40


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Am Callbacks ~ 16 to the water blind: 1, 3, 5, 10, 11, 12, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 25, 27, 29, 31, 33


----------



## smiles009 (Jan 28, 2009)

HUGE Congrats to Dan Hurst and Bullet on another Derby win. Good luck with the rest of the AM with Abby 

SMiles


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Dan and Bullet


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Derby 
1st 10 Bullet Dan Hurst - good dog.....
2nd 9 Holland ME..........cool no where near Bullet but on the Derby list, thanx Cherylon
3rd.......???????
4th 17 Tubby ME again, you would have to know to appreciate....8 Derby points in 4 trials


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Congrats Ed!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Big Congrats Ed!! You deserved this good news after your setback again with Chief. Keep kicking butt!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Dr. Ed!!

Andy


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet,

And Dr. Ed and Holland and Tubby. You have a couple nice young dogs there


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone have Qual #'s?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open: 8 dogs to water marks. 4, 11, 25, 29, 36, 37, 39, 40

Amateur; 11 dogs to water marks. 1, 3, 12, 16, 18, 19, 20, 27, 29, 31, 33


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open
1. Gretzky Vaughn/Schrader
2. Mootsie. Shih
3. Bunny Wall/Edwards
4. Rooster Byrd/Schrader


Do not know Jams


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Congrats Ted.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Just got a voicemail from Dan. Abby won the Am. THAT COMPLETES HER AFC and gives her 3 wins this year! A huge congrats on your AM Win with Abby and another derby win with her puppy Bullet. That also makes two trial this year Abby and Bullet have taken home blue ribbons in the same weekend. 

Brandon


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Mike Boley on the RJ in the AM. 

Congrats to Bill Schrader & the Two Step crew on the 1st & 4th in the Open, and 1st in the Q.

Dan H ~ way to go on the AFC and yet another Derby Win!

Congratulations to all the other dogs and handlers who finished the trials.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Am Results:
1st -- Abby/Dan Hurst
2nd -- Mac/Pat Kenny
3rd -- Mozzie/Ted Shih
4th -- Rooster B/Roger Byrd
RJ -- Rainey/Mike Boley
JAMs - Wiz/Carruth, Gunner/Carruth, Rooster/Noga

Congrats to everyone! Awesome dog work!


G


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

who got 2 and 4? I was told mozzie got 3rd. That means that mootsie, mozzie, and Buffy are qualified for 2010 National am. 

Also means that kweezy pups took 4 places this weekend


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Dan and now AFC Abby on winning the AM and Bullet winning the derby. Another great weekend congrats Dan!!!!

Troy


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

If that's true, WAY TO GO TED!! Quite a year you've been having!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Where is the 2010 National Am going to be held?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Grant's Pass, OR


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations Dan Hurst!!! Abby and Bullet keep bringing in the BLUE! Keep up the awesome work! Can't ask for a better year!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to the awesome dogs on the Shih and Hurst truck.

Dan, now that she's qualified you can let Abby take the week off next week! HA

Ted, glad you are staying home! HA

You'all bring your shotguns to Cimarron next week. We're short of flier gunners.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> who got 2 and 4? I was told mozzie got 3rd. That means that mootsie, mozzie, and Buffy are qualified for 2010 National am.
> 
> Also means that kweezy pups took 4 places this weekend


Congrats Ted on another great weekend! Congrats to Kweezy and all her pups. On a related note to a couple of the Kweezy pups that placed this weekend Ed's Holland and Tubby), Steve Shaver's Lucy (Willie x Roxxy) jam'd the Snake river open today at under 2 1/2 years old!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Let's don't leave out congrats to the Open winner, Gretsky. Congrats Bill and Tom! See you next week in El Reno.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey Linda, congrats on the Jam in the Am and the Derby both, glad little Ruger is being a consistent player for you so far.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

junfan68 said:


> Congrats to Mike Boley on the RJ in the AM.
> 
> Congrats to Bill Schrader & the Two Step crew on the 1st & 4th in the Open, and 1st in the Q.
> 
> ...


Ditto this post!!

Also Congrats to Mike, Chili (RJ Qual) & Rainey (RJ Am)!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

MardiGras said:


> Also Congrats to Mike, Chili (RJ Qual) & Rainey (RJ Am)!!


Congrats to Mike Bolei, Chili and Rainey!!

Troy


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats Dan!!


----------

